# Time Tracking Software



## Fresh Interiors

Hi All! I'm looking into some time tracking software and wanted to know what you guys are using. I've tried a couple of demos, but none seem really applicable for a contractor. I want to be able to easily set up each project/job, and have my guys sign in with their smart phones (most likely using an app), so that i can keep track of their hours. 

Let me know your thoughts!

Thanks!


----------



## Workaholic

Did you look at this one? http://www.abouttimetech.com/


----------



## RCP

Here is another that looks interesting.


----------



## George Z

http://www.tsheets.com/
Does everything you asked and way more than that
including sync with Quickbooks.

And something else: 
we are a paint contractor, using it for many years and works well.


----------



## Fresh Interiors

Hey George,

I actually just set up a trial for TSheets. I am working on setting up the "Job Codes". What did you do for those?? Set up specific projects?? Or type of work being performed?

Thanks All for your suggestions!


----------



## George Z

Fresh Interiors said:


> Hey George,
> 
> I actually just set up a trial for TSheets. I am working on setting up the "Job Codes". What did you do for those?? Set up specific projects?? Or type of work being performed?
> 
> Thanks All for your suggestions!


Specific projects, name and address


Here is a residential one, just took some letters out for privacy:

Daniel Z....s - 737 Queen St E #...4

A Commercial one:

Ultrar.. - 4.. Finch.... Blvd


----------



## DeanV

I am tempted to try one of these at some point. I just need to figure out a better option than smart phones for doing real time hours tracking. Maybe a tablet or two in the 7" size. I will need to figure something out that will work for us. Given the nature of my business, every jobsite will not have a smart phone on it necessarily.


----------



## George Z

DeanV said:


> I am tempted to try one of these at some point. I just need to figure out a better option than smart phones for doing real time hours tracking. Maybe a tablet or two in the 7" size. I will need to figure something out that will work for us. Given the nature of my business, every jobsite will not have a smart phone on it necessarily.


They have a texting sign in as well.
We tried it and it works. Who does not have texting these days?


----------



## DeanV

Workaholic said:


> Did you look at this one? http://www.abouttimetech.com/


This one runs around $4,500 to buy for 3 devices and has a $600/ year licensing cost. A lot of features built in though.


----------



## Workaholic

DeanV said:


> This one runs around $4,500 to buy for 3 devices and has a $600/ year licensing cost. A lot of features built in though.


I did not get that deep into it I was just looking at the features.


----------



## DeanV

I filled out the info request form, thinking about trying something different next year, we will see.


----------



## PatsPainting

Damn - whats up with these freaking prices? 4500 bucks plus 600 every year?. Sheeze. Seems pretty pricy just to make sure your guys are not clowning around.

Businesses ran just fine before these current technology days. Not sure what they are thinking.

Pat


----------



## George Z

$5 an employee for Tsheets.com
Do you know how much money is saved by not rounding up the numbrers 
on hand written time cards? A lot.
Seriously, this has been amazing for us for years now.
Considering their popularity, simplicity and great technical support,
I wonder why more members here don't use them.


----------



## DeanV

Right now, that is the top choice for me to try. Just seek seeing what all the other options are first. It looks like $20 per month plus $5 per month per employee, right?


----------



## adrian20

*Alternative software you can try*

We hunted for days trying out lots of different open source programs for keeping track of time. So glad we found *www.timedoctor.com*, it’s simple and easy to use. Perhaps you can also try it, it really helps our company monitor the hours worked daily/weekly. Read more info about the software through this link *http://blog.timedoctor.com/*


----------



## Ultimate

Does the Tsheets app allow for the location function though? In other words, anyone can clock in on time, but does the Tsheets provide a location of the user at time of clock in and out? With GPS automatically independent of the user. If so I want, if not I am not so sure.


----------



## Steve Burnett

Www.tsheets.com looks great! Thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## Ultimate

Found my own answer. Imagine that. 

http://blog.tsheets.com/2012/news/gps-now-on-tsheets-mobile-site-for-smartphones.html


----------



## George Z

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Does the Tsheets app allow for the location function though? In other words, anyone can clock in on time, but does the Tsheets provide a location of the user at time of clock in and out? With GPS automatically independent of the user. If so I want, if not I am not so sure.


You found your answer anyway.
We never used that feature at all.
Watching people's sign-in habits and tracking them,
is invaluable information about their character.
Where else would you get that so readuily available.

Never a problem with it.


----------



## Ultimate

george z said:


> watching people's sign-in habits and tracking them,
> is invaluable information about their character.
> Where else would you get that so readuily available.


聪明的老师


----------



## George Z

FatherandSonPainting said:


> 聪明的老师


 

Did you mean any of this?
Which one?


----------



## Ultimate

George Z said:


> Did you mean any of this?
> Which one?


Bad link there George. 

Wise Sensei translated.


----------



## guelly

Here's an interesting article about time clock software for employees and why they do not work. These software have all these characteristics:
1. Automatic calculation of breaks
2. It’s too easy to add time “manually”
3. Automated confirmation of time worked

But, it ended with a good suggestion for something that works*. *These kind of software are indeed what we should put much attention to since they are the ones that should determine the productivity of a certain team or company.


----------



## vin.churchil

Fresh Interiors said:


> I'm looking into some time tracking software and wanted to know what you guys are using.


We use Replicon time billing tool for time tracking and billing. From your requirements I understand that you need a complete package tool that does time tracking, billing and project management.

Try this tool and let me know your feedback.


----------



## Seattlepainting

George Z said:


> $5 an employee for Tsheets.com
> Do you know how much money is saved by not rounding up the numbrers
> on hand written time cards? A lot.
> Seriously, this has been amazing for us for years now.
> Considering their popularity, simplicity and great technical support,
> I wonder why more members here don't use them.


George we have been using vericlock..developed by a Vancouver BC painting contractor..but tsheets looks pretty good

John


----------



## Steve Burnett

Seattlepainting said:


> George we have been using vericlock..developed by a Vancouver BC painting contractor..but tsheets looks pretty good
> 
> John


John, TSheets is hands down, top shelf!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

PatsPainting said:


> Damn - whats up with these freaking prices? 4500 bucks plus 600 every year?. Sheeze. Seems pretty pricy just to make sure your guys are not clowning around.
> 
> Businesses ran just fine before these current technology days. Not sure what they are thinking.
> 
> Pat


I hear ya Pat, if I told my guys they had to punch a clock they tell me to go ...lol. Man part of the reason guys got into Trades years ago was not to punch a clock or be treated like mules. I understand wanting to track production rates and job hours etc.. This is one problem I don't have , the mentality of a good mechanic in my small part of the country has always been a honest days work for a honest days pay. In this economy the upside is guys are working harder than ever as they know good paying jobs are very far and few between. Back in the union days we all had daily memos to keep track of our hours for benefits to make sure we knew how many hours we had. My guys keep track of there hours and jobs as well as me. Works fine.


----------



## richmondpainting

Vericlock is ridiculously awesome! I've only been using it a week now....such a head ache saver.... you guys should try the free trial out....


----------



## Alltimate Painting

George Z said:


> http://www.tsheets.com/
> Does everything you asked and way more than that
> including sync with Quickbooks.
> 
> And something else:
> we are a paint contractor, using it for many years and works well.


I use uattend. I think I pay $15.00 a month for up to 10 employees. Its the best deal I could find. GPS tracking, service categories and the payroll report is a click away for my payroll company. I'm going to look into tsheets though, the quickbook sync sounds nice.


----------



## Alltimate Painting

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I hear ya Pat, if I told my guys they had to punch a clock they tell me to go ...lol. Man part of the reason guys got into Trades years ago was not to punch a clock or be treated like mules. I understand wanting to track production rates and job hours etc.. This is one problem I don't have , the mentality of a good mechanic in my small part of the country has always been a honest days work for a honest days pay. In this economy the upside is guys are working harder than ever as they know good paying jobs are very far and few between. Back in the union days we all had daily memos to keep track of our hours for benefits to make sure we knew how many hours we had. My guys keep track of there hours and jobs as well as me. Works fine.


I don't see the issue with time tracking. We're paying people hourly not on a commission. My guys actually like it because they don't have to manually keep track of there hours everyday. Plus, once we got the system going I started paying them for travel time to jobs sites when travel time exceeded 30 mins. Its a win win. If you feel your guys deserve a little extra for getting a big job done throw them a little bonus at the end of the week. Then everyone's happy and you can track your production times.


----------



## GrantsPainting

Quickbooks Pro Contractor Edition tracks time. You simply setup your customers /jobs then select if its billable time or not. I don't do it but I know its possible. Then it will print 

Or try a bookkeeper.
I know my bookkeeper will track time for me. So then I could have my timecard app on my phone send an email to my accountant and then she would email me back what their pay should be then I write the check. Then each month she sends me a report to compare metrics and file quarterlies.
I think she would charge like 160 a month for that. Its not bad for all that work but I just pay 1099 and enter it all into quickbooks in december.


----------

